# 28 days Period Between Payslip & Bank Statement



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

Spouse Visa, Category A

Bank Statement – May to October (6 Mths), the last statement date is Sep 24th – Oct 24th


Payslip – May to October (6 Mths), but October payslip (as each monthly payment will be paid on next month on the 15th, so it will be deposited on 15th of the next month, that will be on 15th November (But I get November bank statement in the end of the month)


Online Form Submitted – 20th November (Visa Fees not paid) (We have two options for payment, either online or in person)


Appointment Booked – 30th November (Fees will be paid on this day in person) (All Documents will be submitted)


So, My questions are


1.	Latest Bank Statement Date (24th Oct) is Only 1 day within the 28 days period (so counting the days from Oct 24th bank statement to Nov 20th Online Form Submitted), So is this OK?


2. Latest Payslip (October) will be paid/deposited on Next Month Bank statement on the 15th, i.e on 15th Nov (But I’ve attached May-Oct Bank Statement and May-Oct Payslip), The latest payslip payment is not shown on October bank Statement, Is this Ok at all? (I cannot wait for November bank statement as I get only in the end of the month), Now the thing is, I attached the total of 6 mths payslips but only 5 mths payslip wage will be shown on the bank statement (even though 6 mths latest bank statement are attached), so is this ok? (the sponsor sent the document already to the main applicant and will submit on Nov 30th.


3.	28 Days Period applies on the date we submitted the form OR the date of appointment BUT, the fees are not paid online, it will be paid at the centre, So Which date it applies? The date only when the payment is made even if the form is submitted earlier? Or the date the form is submitted even though the payment will be made at the centre?


4.	Also, the 6 months payment calculation of minimum £1600 a mth, will still be over the £18600, but in my tax return/summary,p60 of the year 2014-2015 is Gross Amount £20000 but the net income is only £15000. But the employment calculation of this year is higher, £21000, Will this be ok? Should i not submit the p60/tax summary/return? And just those 6 mths bank statement and 6 mths payslip?


I have almost a week left (due to weekend) for the main applicant to submit the documents at the centre, and I will not be able to send the latest bank statement (November) in time, and depending upon what the answer will be of No.3 Question, my October Bank Statement (24th Oct) will also be over the 28 days period, and payslip (October) will almost be over the 28 days period by one day left. So, Should the applicant cancel the appointment?


----------



## brettonnorth (Nov 20, 2015)

Your last payslip, last bank statement and a letter of employment should be no more than 28 days old when you submit your online application.
Any document you will submit dated after the day you've submitted your online application will not be considered.
And paying at the centre is okay.

I trust that helps...


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

brettonnorth said:


> Your last payslip, last bank statement and a letter of employment should be no more than 28 days old when you submit your online application.
> Any document you will submit dated after the day you've submitted your online application will not be considered.
> And paying at the centre is okay.
> 
> I trust that helps...


1. Even the letter of employment? (28 days apply?)

2. Both payslip (last date is Oct 31) and Bank statement (24th Oct) and the date online form submitted is 20th November, So Both OK?

3. But last payslip wage is not deposited on last bank statement, is this ok?


----------



## brettonnorth (Nov 20, 2015)

gauleh said:


> 1. Even the letter of employment? (28 days apply?)
> 
> 2. Both payslip (last date is Oct 31) and Bank statement (24th Oct) and the date online form submitted is 20th November, So Both OK?
> 
> 3. But last payslip wage is not deposited on last bank statement, is this ok?



1. Yes, the 28-day rule also applies to the letter.

2. Both OK

3. You'll need wait for the bank statement to arrive. Remember, your payslips need to correspond with your bank statements. I emphasise that any document dated after the date you submitted your online application will not be considered.


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

brettonnorth said:


> 1. Yes, the 28-day rule also applies to the letter.
> 
> 2. Both OK
> 
> 3. You'll need wait for the bank statement to arrive. Remember, your payslips need to correspond with your bank statements. I emphasise that any document dated after the date you submitted your online application will not be considered.



Both 1 and 2 Answers, the date is within 28 days period by 1 day, good that its ok but

No. 3 - But my payslip, i get paid always on next month on the 15th, 

Example - October payslip, I get paid on 15th November, and November bank statement I will get on the end of this month by post, so there is no way I could get that bank statement before the appointment, and even i will not able to make it within the 28 days period even if i rebook the appointment, because by that time, then my payslip October will be over the 28 days period. So either way, one document will be over the 28 days period no matter what.

How would I mention this? Or can I write on additional information? On the printed online application form? Because when they look in my previous payslip, they will know that it's paid on every next month, just in the latest statement it won't be shown.


----------



## brettonnorth (Nov 20, 2015)

gauleh said:


> Both 1 and 2 Answers, the date is within 28 days period by 1 day, good that its ok but
> 
> No. 3 - But my payslip, i get paid always on next month on the 15th,
> 
> ...


Now that you've already submitted your application, it would be reasonably advisable that you mention the situation in the 'additional information' section and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## godzill (Nov 20, 2015)

I am in a sort of similar position too where either my bank statement or payslip will be over 28 days no matter what. So my bank statements cover the 27th day of the previous month to the 26th day of the current month e.g. 27 September - 26 October. And my monthly salary is deposited to my bank account on the last business day of the month. Payslips are emailed to us on the same day so I will be getting a letter from my company to confirm that these are authentic. However, if I submit the application say on the 23rd November, the most recent bank statement that i can provide covers 27 Sep-26 October; while the most recent payslip would be dated 30 October but this won't obviously be reflected until my next bank statement which I won't get until early December. Whats the best thing to do in this situation? Should i go to the bank and get a print out of all transactions from 27 October until the date of the application so it shows my October salary hitting my bank account too? thanks!


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

brettonnorth said:


> Now that you've already submitted your application, it would be reasonably advisable that you mention the situation in the 'additional information' section and keep your fingers crossed.



My bank printed out the latest statement (where my wages is deposited) and also issued a letter mentioning that it's my balance information but the date is after the online submission. 

Already have 6 mths statement (within 28 days period) but Just wanted to attach this latest statement because the last payslip wage is deposited in the printed out statement (that is 7th bank statement). So should I send the printed out bank statement (where wage is deposited) OR is it ok with the previous 6 mths statement (but latest wage is not deposited)?

But the printed out bank statement at the bank doesn't look the Original and even their letter mentioning the balance information, that letter is dated after the online submission (because no choice at all, it had to be after the online submission, otherwise latest payslip will be outdated)


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

godzill said:


> I am in a sort of similar position too where either my bank statement or payslip will be over 28 days no matter what. So my bank statements cover the 27th day of the previous month to the 26th day of the current month e.g. 27 September - 26 October. And my monthly salary is deposited to my bank account on the last business day of the month. Payslips are emailed to us on the same day so I will be getting a letter from my company to confirm that these are authentic. However, if I submit the application say on the 23rd November, the most recent bank statement that i can provide covers 27 Sep-26 October; while the most recent payslip would be dated 30 October but this won't obviously be reflected until my next bank statement which I won't get until early December. Whats the best thing to do in this situation? Should i go to the bank and get a print out of all transactions from 27 October until the date of the application so it shows my October salary hitting my bank account too? thanks!


so what's the best thing to do in this situation then?


----------

